# Où est la prise micro sur mon PM ?



## JPTK (12 Novembre 2003)

J'ai pas la notice sous la main et je reconnais pas les symboles... y en a une au moins ?


----------



## JPTK (12 Novembre 2003)

oups c'est bon je l'ai...


----------

